# Y Pipe



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a question regarding the y pipe upgrade.

I just purchased a MY10 GTR and its too quiet for my liking haha! I just wondered which is the best y pipe and what sort of price am I looking at?

Also due to purchasing my car from a Nissan dealer it had an 11 month warranty on it therefore they are happy I do the y pipe upgrade but I don't think a remap is allowed. So my question is, can it be installed and run smoothly without a map.

Cheers,

Jon :thumbsup:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

The only Y piece that can be fitted is a Milltek, it's the only one that Nissan allows,
I bought a new car and the dealer fitted the milltek on its running in service,
Hope this helps. 
Goldie


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Sure you can fit other Y pipes. Tbh they all sound similar anyway


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm running the Milltek y-pipe with no map as yet, running smooth with a nice sound track and no issue with Nissan warranty work:thumbsup:


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Thats great news! So they were totally happy with you installing it? Do you find the car runs better or just sound improvements?


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Didn't even batter an eyelid

For the sound improvement alone it feels faster but not sure whether there's any direct bhp increase without the stage 1 map.

Make sure you get it done, you won't regret it


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Is it noticeably louder then? I had an Evo 9 before and that was loud so trying to get a better sound from the gtr!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep it improves the sound. Gives it a decent grumble bit it's not to much on motorway.


----------



## wishy (Apr 23, 2012)

Milltek Y Pipe on mine bought from the nissan dealer last week and told no warranty issues. Sounds like it should do from the factory. The cabin noise is ok but only just if your wanting to put your foot down and talk aswell !


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Thinking about getting a Y pipe on my service in a few weeks, can anyone say how much a NHPC charges and do they only use Milltek?

Also, it must free up a bit more power even without a remap? I've had modified turbo'd cars for years and the first thing I always did was free up the exhaust flow which means the turbo's can spool quicker. Then had to fit a boost controller to control the boost.

There's also slighty less induction overlap with a free flowing exhaust i.e. inducting a greater percentage of fresh air versus reinducting exhausted air, as the exhausted air is expelled more efficiently.

Would have thought just a Y pipe would probably add 10 bhp or so?


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

What is the best Y pipe for sound or are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I believe it runs richer after fitting the y-pipe as the slightly better breathing means it will be accessing a part of the map not previously used which is generously fuelled.

In essence, if you could remap and take the excess fuel out of those zones, you'd be getting a power increase, but without the remap, you'll just be sending it out the back.


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

The problem i have is that due to having a warranty with nissan i can't get a remap, they will only allow the Y pipe to be fitted. Therefore i wanted to know aswell if i actually needed a remap as alot of people have said you don't, but i don't want to buy one a Y pipe and it drives like a bag of ****? 

Any more advice is appreciated.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

I drove around with a milltek non res without a map for three months. Car drove fine and if anything felt more responsive.


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

I have a milltek y pipe and no remap been on the car for over a year and the car runs perfectly , noise is not intrusive and gives the car a voice.


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Okay guys thanks for this, just was a bit worried about getting one and it then has to have a remap which i can't do till the warranty runs out.

So my next question is.... what is the difference between non res and res and would say a milltek y pipe be quieter than a GTC one for example, or are they all similar sounds?

Cheers.


----------



## MeisterR (Jul 19, 2008)

MeisterR got one for you to consider. 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/174573-new-meisterr-3-70mm-y-pipe-available.html

We found the Non-res would be the one to go for.
The matched 70mm flange seems to take out the drone issue that was a concern with many owners.

I would only go for the resonated version if you are worry about noise level such as track days or neighbours.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Does the GT-R have an electronic boost controller that automatically controls boost at WOT to a set figure, regardless of exhaust configuration? I'm guessing yes. 

It's just that on all other cars I've owned, decatting would send the boost through the roof, on the 300zx even an EVC struggled to control the boost without dangerously spiking after the decat. 

On the RX-7's it was more controllable, but would fire huge flames out the exhaust 

Simply decatting without fitting a boost controller would have blown all previous turbo'd cars I've owned to smitherines!


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm no expert but got extremely good advice from Iain @ litchfields when he fitted my Y-pipe as I too didn't want to get the map done until my warranty expired; 2000 miles now covered and no problems experienced and as already mentioned earlier warranty work has been done during this time with no issues.

Stop worrying and get one fitted, you will not regret it.


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks alot for this advice, I'm definately going to get one its just a case of selecting which one to buy.

I want to know the difference between the makes, are any louder than others disregarding the drone at 70mph.

Many thanks,

Jon


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Not sure where you're based Jon but I'm sure someone would be able to give you a demo, if near to the Cotswolds I'd be more than happy.

As far as drone, I believe with any non resonated Y-Pipe you'll experience some drone when cruising on a motorway at 70; I recently did a trip up to Chester and due to poor conditions on the motorway was restricted to this speed and yes drone was apparent but not uncomfortable IMO.

If all you're going to be doing is motorway miles then perhaps you should consider the resonated or alternatively a full system. If like me, you only occasionally go on motorways then it's a great noise on A & B roads and a small inconvenience on motorways:smokin:


----------



## Nick 200sx (Jun 16, 2003)

Slightly off post. Anyone know the dimentions of the Y-Pipe? Will the stock pipe fit in boot?


----------



## MeisterR (Jul 19, 2008)

Base on our testing, a resonated Y-pipe actually drone more on motorway than a non-resonated Y-pipe.
I guess it have to do with the design of the Y-pipe and the exhaust also...
But we decided to use a non-restonated version as it drone less at motorway speed and actually sounds better.

If I remember right, the stock Y-pipe does not fit in the boot.


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Would be helpful if anyone was near london that would be willing to show me?

I just want to know which one is going to give the best sound really then im ready to buy


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

My milltek y-pipe fitted in the boot when i switched to the meisterR system and as far as i'm aware it's the same length as the stock one.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep stock y pipe fits in the boot.

Op I have a resonated HKS y pipe fitted and I find it a nice balance between louder than stock but not overtly loud to annoy neighbours or attract the wrong attention.


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Ushers99 said:


> Would be helpful if anyone was near london that would be willing to show me?
> 
> I just want to know which one is going to give the best sound really then im ready to buy


Hi Usher i am based in North London and have a milltek y pipe fitted no remap. More than happy to give you a demo :thumbsup:


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Guys i need to decide..... MILLTEK, GTC or MeisterR?


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Ushers99 said:


> Guys i need to decide..... MILLTEK, GTC or MeisterR?


Why not take Gavin up on his offer? 

Everyone one is going to have their personally preference and it's going to be difficult to get an independent response IMO


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Im going to Gavin's on friday


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Excellent, at least this will give you hands on experience to help in you choice.

Thumbs up to Gavin for helping out a fellow owner.


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

I know, very kind of him as i have no idea what these sound like. If i decided to go for a MeisterR Y Pipe does anyone know if they warranty will still be valid, as in does nissan only allow a certain make or?


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Another question guys, does the car pass its MOT with a y pipe fitted?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Ushers99 said:


> Another question guys, does the car pass its MOT with a y pipe fitted?


yeah it'll pass no problem. the primary cats are in the downpipes and as long as they're there will be ok for emissions.


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

yes i had an mot on mine and the y pipe is not an issue passed no probs . See you later


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Ushers, If you're near Hemel Hempstead today I've mine in, just off J8 M1.
Resonated, although with full Milltek exhaust back too.
With the full set, un-resonated was too much drone for me, I ran it for a few months and changed. With stock exhaust back others can comment. It will pass MOT, just 2ndary decat. Also many of us have had warranty work approved even after remap, in fact there are v few that have been denied, but I don't know if Nissan stance has changed recently. CC or NurburgringGTR may be able to comment, they both work v closely with Nissan and gtroc
If you can search there's other threads where people have shared experiences.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

This is the first thing I'm planning to do to mine when I get it, and this thread has been useful reading. Can I ask a quick question: is there any reason why I shouldn't fit something like this myself? I have fitted quite a lot of exhaust parts to my cars in the past, but for some reason I feel like I shouldn't be doing so on a car like this...


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

With the right tools no reason at all, although I did opt for Litchfield's to install mine as that's who I purchased it from.


----------



## MeisterR (Jul 19, 2008)

They are not difficult to install.
The long as you have all the equipment, it is pretty straight forward.

Having a ramp of course is a must...


----------



## F1_MWG (Jan 21, 2013)

MeisterR said:


> They are not difficult to install.
> The long as you have all the equipment, it is pretty straight forward.
> 
> Having a ramp of course is a must...


I'm a newbie and this is a useful post, just a quick question please

Should any local type garage have the correct equipment to swop the Y pipe? Nothing GTR specific required?


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Just ordered a Milltek Y Pipe from Litchfield, called MY local Nissan Garage where i bought the car and they said they would not fit it because its not a genuine Nissan part and the service guy is calling Japan to see if it invalidates the warranty? I thought, from reading on peoples threads that it does not invalidate the warranty?

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Ushers99 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just ordered a Milltek Y Pipe from Litchfield, called MY local Nissan Garage where i bought the car and they said they would not fit it because its not a genuine Nissan part and the service guy is calling Japan to see if it invalidates the warranty? I thought, from reading on peoples threads that it does not invalidate the warranty?
> 
> ...


Good to hear you've finally ordered one, must of gone well on Friday.

Don't panic about Warranty, not sure which NHPC you're dealing with but I've had warranty work completed at Mill Hill with no issues:thumbsup:


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

F1_MWG said:


> I'm a newbie and this is a useful post, just a quick question please
> 
> Should any local type garage have the correct equipment to swop the Y pipe? Nothing GTR specific required?


No special tools needed, just a garage you can trust is all that's required.


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Hellski said:


> Good to hear you've finally ordered one, must of gone well on Friday.
> 
> Don't panic about Warranty, not sure which NHPC you're dealing with but I've had warranty work completed at Mill Hill with no issues:thumbsup:


Yes friday went really well with Gavin, it sounds awesome! Yes Mill Hill is my local garage where i bought the car from so hopefully everything will be okay. Does anyone ever do a remap or the new gearbox software even though they still have Nissan warranty?

Cheers,


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Ushers, NHPC won't fit a non Nissan part - that's pretty much understandable and reasonable. The only bit of warranty that is likely to be affected is of course with the part itself and any directly associated trauma, ie damage while fitting, rattles etc from it subsequently.
I too have had warranty work done at NHPC Mill Hill, Marshalls and Slough, no qualms at all whatsoever with dissociated things and I've a small amount of mods. Even warranty work done on clicky front wheels issue, although I have non std rotors and pads.


----------



## MeisterR (Jul 19, 2008)

Most High Performance centre do just turn a blind eye.
Afterall, the long as Nissan Japan say it is okay, they get pay for the work so they shouldn't really care.

But they have to report it if it is out of line...
So if you have Y-pipe, I won't think they deny warranty because of that... especially if the ECU haven't been tuned.

If you have a turbo upgrade, then they can't ignore that.

Jerrick


----------



## peterwbaker (Feb 21, 2012)

have to agree, dealer fitted my Janspeed Y-pipe nice as anything, sounds much better than stock and runs just as well as it did before the install - no plans for a re-map either! Peter


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

My Y pipe arrived today so going to get it fitted this afternoon 

There shouldn't be any errors after fitting should there?


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Ushers99 said:


> My Y pipe arrived today so going to get it fitted this afternoon
> 
> There shouldn't be any errors after fitting should there?


No, there shouldn´t. Just "plug and play"


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Got it fitted and it sounds unbelievable


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's what I thought, until I did a motorway run.
Then it had a non-res fitted! :chuckle:


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Ushers99 said:


> Got it fitted and it sounds unbelievable


Glad you got it all sorted in the end Jon and definitely makes the car sound as it should from the start


----------



## samdehaan (Apr 15, 2014)

Ushers99 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just ordered a Milltek Y Pipe from Litchfield, called MY local Nissan Garage where i bought the car and they said they would not fit it because its not a genuine Nissan part and the service guy is calling Japan to see if it invalidates the warranty? I thought, from reading on peoples threads that it does not invalidate the warranty?
> 
> ...


Hi Jon

did you go for a non res or res in the end? was there any motorway drone?

thanks so much.


----------



## peterwbaker (Feb 21, 2012)

Had mine fitted by Nissan HPC, after the running in service they were good to fit it without invalidating the warranty. Unless things have changed in the last two years, Peter


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

samdehaan said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> did you go for a non res or res in the end? was there any motorway drone?
> 
> thanks so much.


I just went from a non-res to a resonated miltek.
Much less drone, but still a small amount of drone, happy I made the change though.


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Hey mate,

I went for non res as I wanted more noise! There was a small amount of drone but I only use mine on the weekend so didn't bother me too much!

Cheers

Jon


----------



## paulscott1976 (Oct 5, 2014)

sorry to unearth such an old thread but having just bought a stock 2009 gtr im interested in the necessary upgrades, 
its basically a weekend car so no long journeys as such,
1st I think is a good idea to have the gearbox software update? I have a steep drive and getting it off is a challenge lol
second is to get the noise most of you are experiencing and im not  so miltek y pipe sounds a must 
anything else im missing for now, don't want to go all out and 1000 HP it cos its still fast to me yet so remaps will come in the future
cheers guys


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

paulscott1976 said:


> sorry to unearth such an old thread but having just bought a stock 2009 gtr im interested in the necessary upgrades,
> its basically a weekend car so no long journeys as such,
> 1st I think is a good idea to have the gearbox software update? I have a steep drive and getting it off is a challenge lol


I have a stock MY2010 and just had the TCU update done at Litchfield's last Saturday. The difference is like night and day.

In auto, holding onto gears far too long when cold ... gone.
In auto, changing up into 6th just as soon as it can sustain it ... gone.
Revs not matching road speed when changing down from 3 to 2 to 1 ... gone.
Without putting the transmission into R mode manual gear changes are so much quicker, and in R mode they're instantaneous - the delay was noticeable before the update, and much worse when not in R mode.
The shift points in auto are much more sensible and everything is much smoother in all combinations of A/M with R or normal.

One of the cheaper and more essential updates you'll ever do. It completely transforms the way the car drives, and the way you drive it too. It's a no brainer.

Phil


----------



## paulscott1976 (Oct 5, 2014)

hi mate, thanks for that
the tcu update, is that the gearbox software update ive been looking at?
sounds awesome


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

paulscott1976 said:


> hi mate, thanks for that
> the tcu update, is that the gearbox software update ive been looking at?
> sounds awesome


The one and the same.

Phil


----------



## paulscott1976 (Oct 5, 2014)

cracking! ill get onto middlehurst as there my local specialists 
cheers buddy


----------



## paulscott1976 (Oct 5, 2014)

Spoke to John at Middlehurst, nice chappy
going for an appraisal on the car and possible tcu and y pipe upgrade tomorrow
just hope theres no 900+ bhp car there for john to want to scare the **** out of with!


----------

